# ALL MEMBERS PLEASE READ AND RESPOND



## Scott Bushey

The requirements for posting here on Puritan Board are :

Col 3:17 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.

How the board functions and requirements to join in discussions:

The board administrator has requested that all new registered users must agree to the following terms before registering and using the services on the board &quot;Puritan Board&quot;. Please read the following terms and if you agree to them, select the &quot;I agree&quot; button found at the bottom of the terms. 


We are a *Reformed Discussion Group. 
The Puritan Board uses volunteer moderators as leadership to facilitate general order and guide the *Reformed discussions that they may be exhortive as well as educational to the *Reformed Christian. Many of the moderators and affiliates on Puritan Board are actively involved in Pastoring churches; the others being involved in various ministerial capacities at their respective local churches. The board and owners feel that order originates with God. The order that the moderators help facilitate is to be aligned with God's word and our statements of faith (comprised in the WCF or BCF of 1689). Having said this, disorder comes from other than God and will/should be dealt with accordingly. 

We are not a church or affiliated per se with any one church, organization or group. Our confession of faith rests solely in the word of God. Since this board is owned by both a Presbyterian and a Baptist, we endeavor to reach the goals of edification; that goal being ultimately, adherence to Christ Jesus and His Word. We believe an orthodox systematic approach to Biblical Truth can be found adequately expressed in either the Westminster Confession of Faith, (A Reformed Document) and the Baptist Confession of Faith of 1689 (A Particular Baptist Document). Joinee's must embrace and appreciate the tenets set forth here in one of these documents. This in no way implies that Puritan Board and it's moderators see these confessions as either equal to the word of God; We do not! We see these confessions as documents that sufficiently comprise our beliefs. The adherance to either of these two documents assure that the board will be kept &quot;like-minded&quot; and the fellowship &quot;exhortive and encouraging&quot;. Based upon this premise, entertaining individuals who do not adhere to these documents typically end up in -jousting- matches which in no way glorify the Lord Jesus, and because of this, we have seen it needful to draw out these rules in an effort to make sure this situation does not occur. 

It is not the boards general practice to ask a participant to leave. Generally we are tollerant. Banning members in the past have been secondary to the participant having become involved, sincerely agreeing to the terms under which are required to join, and joining under the false pretense that they agree. Most times, this soon becomes evident. 
The banning of members is at the discretion of the moderators. There is not a session or forum to address issues as we are not set up in this manner. We are not a church; at least locally and will not/cannot practice as such as we see this a contradiction to Gods word. Members are warned before an incidence of banning occurs. It is not the goal of the Puritan Board to make banning a practice. Illicit groups and ideas contrary to the word of God will be dealt with accordingly; first with patience &amp; love, then expedience if need be. Our sole desire is to combat error before it is able to infect the body in any manner. 

*Age requirement: One must be 16 years of age to participate as some of the topics are of an adult nature. This is not to say we look down on youth; we do not! As Paul exhorted Timothy, &quot;1Ti 4:12 Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity.&quot; 1 Tim 4:12 Our rationale would be that of erring on the side of caution in this regard; see it as protection in this instance.

The management team and moderating staff wish to greet you with a warm welcome. Make yourself at home, kick off your shoes, enjoy the fellowship and be blessed! 

In His Grace, 
Owners Scott Bushey &amp; C. Matthew McMahon 
The Administrators: Phillip Way, Fred Greco


*Westminster Confession of Faith 
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/WestminsterConfession/WestminsterConfessionMainPage.htm 

*Baptist Confession of Faith of 1689 
http://www.vor.org/truth/1689/1689bc00.html 

If you accept this protocol, please initial.


----------



## wsw201

It's okay with me.


----------



## JohnV

[u:61931d7626]I agree[/u:61931d7626]
J.V.


----------



## George Bailey

This lurker agrees.


----------



## Bladestunner316




----------



## A.J.A.

Hmmm...

I'm not sure I agree with the London Confession about the identity of the Antichrist.


----------



## blhowes

I agree.


----------



## alwaysreforming

I do hereby humbly submit and agree!


----------



## LawrenceU

More of a '46er. But am I grandfathered in?


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I agree!


----------



## pastorway

*Count Me In*

We are not asking for 100% subscription to these confessions. But these are the guidelines the owners have chosen for membership, and the members need to be in substantial agreement with either the WCF or the LBCF.

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey

*Agree*


----------



## A.J.A.

[quote:70a5899917][i:70a5899917]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:70a5899917]
We are not asking for 100% subscription to these confessions. But these are the guidelines the owners have chosen for membership, and the members need to be in substantial agreement with either the WCF or the LBCF.

Phillip [/quote:70a5899917]

Then I agree.


----------



## Ex-Baptist

I agree:sunny:


----------



## Me Died Blue

I agree.

Chris


----------



## Irishcat922

I Agree!!


----------



## mjbee

In substantial agreement with WCF. And Pastorway. In spite of my obvious disagreement with him about Mormon elders. Gee, I hope I wasn't the one who precipitated this post! You can always e-mail me a rebuke when I deserve it, and I hope you will! &quot;Let the righteous strike me; it shall be a kindness. And let him reprove me; it shall be as excellent oil; let my head not refuse it.&quot; Ps 141:5.


----------



## BrianLanier

I agree


----------



## yeutter

*terms of participation*

I admit to having quibbles with some things in the Westminster; as I also do with the Belgic and the Thirtynine Articles. I promice not to speak on issues in a way that is at variance with the Westminster.
I am not aware of having any quibbles with the Heidelberg or Cannons of Dordt.
If this is acceptable then I agree. If not let me know and I will exit.


----------



## daveb

I agree!


----------



## turmeric

WCF


----------



## Dan....

:thumbup:


----------



## dswatts

DSW

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## pastorway

[quote:0cc346ec65][i:0cc346ec65]Originally posted by mjbee[/i:0cc346ec65]
In substantial agreement with WCF. And Pastorway. In spite of my obvious disagreement with him about Mormon elders. Gee, I hope I wasn't the one who precipitated this post! You can always e-mail me a rebuke when I deserve it, and I hope you will! &quot;Let the righteous strike me; it shall be a kindness. And let him reprove me; it shall be as excellent oil; let my head not refuse it.&quot; Ps 141:5. [/quote:0cc346ec65]

It wasn't you! We have seen our memberhsip go from 650 to over 700 in a short time and some have joined without reading the requirements before hitting &quot;Agree&quot;! We want people to feel (and to be) welcome here, but we also expect people to know the guidelines for joining.

We also recently updated the requirements (age limit, signature requirements, etc) and wanted to be sure everyone had read them and was still in agreement if they had joined before the changes.

Phillip

[Edited on 4-5-04 by pastorway]


----------



## BobVigneault

I agree and am in nearly full agreement with both confessions. Only disagreement regards the overturning of a creation ordinance in replacing the sabbath with the Lord's Day. I'm content to be in the minority there.

Bob V


----------



## Len

:biggrin:


----------



## JonathonHunt

LBC 1689 ... I agree... with a reservation over the ID of the AntiChrist!


----------



## py3ak

I agree


----------



## brymaes

Wholeheartedly agree.

- Bryan 

[Edited on 4/30/2004 by SharperSword]


----------



## mnkid53

I am in agreement


----------



## mjbee

Maxdetail, dear Loose Cannon! I feared I was the only one who thought that! I will join your minority. I'm glad you said it first.
Bee


----------



## Saiph

Verumtamen adnuntiabo tibi quod expressum est in scriptura veritatis.


----------



## a mere housewife

Agree


----------



## luvroftheWord

I humbly submit


----------



## kceaster

I agree.


----------



## SolaScriptura

:rack:
Ouch, ouch! Ok, I submit!


----------



## Cacklewack

[quote:cf84195779][i:cf84195779]Originally posted by turmeric[/i:cf84195779]
WCF [/quote:cf84195779]



In Him,
Matt

[Edited on 4-6-2004 by Cacklewack]

[edited for smiley repair]

[Edited on 4-16-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Wild Olive

Count me in!


----------



## ChristianasJourney

Agree.

JML


----------



## matt01

MF


----------



## sastark

*Fix the typo, then I will agree*

[quote:7451a2adba]
Biblical Truth can be found adequately expressed in [b:7451a2adba]either[/b:7451a2adba] the Westminster Confession of Faith, (A Reformed Document) [b:7451a2adba]and[/b:7451a2adba] the Baptist Confession of Faith of 1689 (A Particular Baptist Document). 
[/quote:7451a2adba]

Should be &quot;either.....or&quot;

:readit:

SAS


----------



## Tertullian

Agree


----------



## Roldan




----------



## calgal

WCF


----------



## Fly Caster

I agree.


----------



## interested_one

I agree. WCF.

Dylan


----------



## cupotea

Another lurker happily agrees!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Hi newly!
Welcome!


----------



## Brandon

Agreed...


----------



## Bernard_Marx

I can live with this.

TJRS


----------



## Philip A

PA

2LBCF 1689


----------



## Answerman

Agreed.


----------



## Irishcat922

*Info*

I fully concur.


----------



## sundoulos

Count me in. LCF


----------



## Don

agreed.


----------



## RamistThomist

agreed


----------



## DanielC

dlc


----------



## Learner

I'm in.


----------



## Athaleyah

I agree.


----------



## raderag

yup, I agree.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock

I agree,

Though I have not read all of the WCF, what I have read I agree with.


----------



## LauridsenL

Brand new member -- I agree that the WCF is the best summary and statement of the faith taught and expressed in the Word of God available. I have some minor reservations with a very few portions of the WCF, though am willing to recognize that the reservations may well lie in my lack of knowledge and understanding. I certainly agree not to push any minority or contrary position.


----------



## ReformedWretch

:yes:


----------



## Timothy William

I agree.


----------



## dkicklig

*Agree*


----------



## RickyReformed

I agree.


----------



## smhbbag

LBCF - agree


----------



## staythecourse

I agree


----------



## VanVos

Couldn't agree more:thumbup:


----------



## FrozenChosen

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shelly

I've read it a few times(WC) and agree with what I understand. I'm agreeing more and more. Is this good enough?

shelly


----------



## Scot

:thumbup:


----------



## SteelYankee

*No problem here!*

I'm one of ya.


----------



## gfincher

*Rules - reply*

Read the post, and more than compliant with all stated.


----------



## cupotea

:thumbup:


----------



## jtm430

:thumbup:


----------



## BlackCalvinist

agree.


----------



## Ianterrell

Oops!

I never replied to this. I hold to the WCF. Rock on.


----------



## panicbird

I never replied, either. LBC baby!!


----------

